# dpd chronic for 2 years after smoking mj



## JaysyoungSG323 (May 7, 2014)

I have been on this site once but lost account and decided recently to create a new one. Im in need of desperate advice with this condition.My name is Jose and got dpd when i was in my last day of 10 grade and was approximately 15 1/2. I am now 17 1/2 and still trying to cope with this horse shit condition. i live i Southern California near la cities. I attend high school still and about to graduate in a month! Insane how i was still able to stay in school being practically mentally and physically numb. I think awaking every morning and having gratitude towards God came some hope. Gladly, i dont have a more severe mental illness such as schizo. before i believed i did and also feared id get seizures. Now i have been chronically dpd for almost 2 years and have never hallucinated or had a seizure. Thank god. Im also afraid of having this my whole life. i need feedback on that? Having this my whole life will be a living nightmare, so im considering to join the navy or marines if this bs sticks around for a good while. To include i have gotten way much better and dont see life so dreamy and odd any more. maybe only in the night time or bright lights bring out the worse of this disorder. my dpd was way worse before in the beginning months id feel as if i was a robot, worse memory, worse concentration span, depressed, hopelessness , disdain,brain fog, numbness, mentally exhaustion, panic attacks, and more but now i have improved a lot!

My story in how i triggered

One morning on the last day of school me and a friend ditched (unexpectedly) and we went to his house and he decided to clean up early and do his chores i was just chilling watching tvin living room and he says OH LET ME PACK A BOWL AND DO CHORES. Sadly i tell him i wanna hit it and we begin to smoke around 3 bowls together and i had stop smoking in middle school and i attempted again a few times in 10 grade but the second time which was when we ditched i had this dp sensation which i thought was the high of the weed

me and my friend inhale huge hits of the mj and suddenly i feel as if my heart drops and i fell as if im in a movie and get this huge panick attack i was also listening to some techno loud as heck and feel as if my brain was going to collapse then i rush to the rstroom and look in the mirrior and dont feel the same i had lost my perception of reality i felt very detached and zombified i was scared af and didnt know what to do thankfully i was in summer vacation. i eventually just waited a few months to see if it would wear off but never did dude the fact my parents would be extremely disappointed knowing i ruined my life by smoking.

Excuse me for the terrible GPS

and thanks for reading this post hope one seeks to reply, during my crisis of happiness and mental stability


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

same as me, I got mine from smoking marijuana. ive been in dpd for 4 months. its rough. I hope it'll go..

everyone says it will soon get easier.


----------



## JaysyoungSG323 (May 7, 2014)

damn that sucks how do you deal with it ? your parents know? goodluck it gets better just stay focused in life and ignore the sensation. the more u think about it the worse it gets


----------



## rocketiakman (Aug 26, 2013)

hey man i can relate to you, i got it when i was 17, and I'm now 21. so thats been 4 years. its pretty crazy, but i have to say its been almost gone. The only thing that remains is the occasional depression, but i remember when this was my whole life, and it still is a very big part of it, figuring out dp, but now i have had glimpses of living free of it. (also derealization). i got it from smoking weed. But once you understand what it was, your fears should collapse on themselves somewhat, they could. One thing i realized is that time will heal much more than you think.


----------



## JaysyoungSG323 (May 7, 2014)

rocketiakman said:


> hey man i can relate to you, i got it when i was 17, and I'm now 21. so thats been 4 years. its pretty crazy, but i have to say its been almost gone. The only thing that remains is the occasional depression, but i remember when this was my whole life, and it still is a very big part of it, figuring out dp, but now i have had glimpses of living free of it. (also derealization). i got it from smoking weed. But once you understand what it was, your fears should collapse on themselves somewhat, they could. One thing i realized is that time will heal much more than you think.


Yea its horrible how do you cope with it now that youre older ? like is work and college stressing you more ? do you drive with dpd? lucky! i wish id get dpd free for once but my mind is always spaced out but at times especially daytime i feel descent  and yea time does heal a bit. i havnt told my parents yet idk its been almost 2 years ive been fighting this alone  i need tips an dsupport on how to survive with this especially now since im going into the real" world after high school. im indecisive if i should study or go to the navy cause studying is nerve wrecking w this condition and too complex to even remember much due to bad memory. and if i join the nvy i can help my country and it provides good benefits from what ive heard.

well thanks dude for replying back i appreciate it !


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like you got dp the same was as a lot of other peopl. Hang in there man, you're not alone.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

yea mine was weed induced also,specifically weed brownies. had it chronically for 2years now and I'm also afraid of it lasting lifelong yet people do recover so hang in there. albeit only by a thread


----------



## JaysyoungSG323 (May 7, 2014)

thanks for the replies ^^ i i know im not one but, this condition makes me feel as if im the only one in the planet. thats how isolated i feel ;{


----------

